# Gti resto.



## hazd31 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi i have completly striped and begun the rebiuls of my mk1 golf gti. It has taken me 2 years so far.
The engin is now fully fitted but i cannot get it to start.








It turns over but i cannot get a spark? Any ideas?


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Gti resto. (hazd31)*

Have you checked the fuel pressure and the injectors? If you have spark you then need fuel. Injectors are very expensive $100 each. See if you can clean them with an cleaner. Your dealer may be able to help. The fuel pressure can be checked. I spent alot to fix an old engine. You may want to get an estimate and look at a later model 2.0l engine.


----------



## hazd31 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Gti resto. (DAVEG)*

thanks for the tip. first i need a spark? cant get one i have tried new leads and plugs. could it be an earth or has the coil died?
i dont no.


----------



## hazd31 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Gti resto. (hazd31)*

i thought i would add some photos. 











This is the car 1 year before the resto in 2005










_Modified by hazd31 at 1:57 PM 6-16-2008_


----------



## 276ways (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Gti resto. (hazd31)*

time to break out the voltmeter and test light .. check for good power to coil and ignition control unit < reason the coil and the icu share power and the hall effect sensor in the distributor sends signal back to the icu to ground the coil to send spark. this is what you need to do test coil for power and ground








hope i get you started in the right path











_Modified by 276ways at 7:29 AM 6-18-2008_


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Gti resto. (276ways)*


_Quote, originally posted by *276ways* »_time to break out the voltmeter and test light .. check for good power to coil and ignition control unit < reason the coil and the icu share power and the hall effect sensor in the distributor sends signal back to the icu to ground the coil to send spark. this is what you need to do test coil for power and ground








hope i get you started in the right path









With the ignition turned ON, you should have +12v at the Black (+) wire on the coil. (or whatever color is NOT the Red/Black or Green wires that are on the ground (-) side of the coil). When the engine is turning over, you should have intermittent connection between the green wire and ground. The Red/Black wire leads off to the fuel pump relay and lets the fuel pump know that the engine is still turning over. 
On the ignition control unit (The gizmo screwed to the aluminum heat sink): the #1 terminal should be the green wire leading to the coil (-) side. The #2 terminal should be Brown and grounded to the chassis and eventually the battery (-) terminal. The #3, 5, and 6 wires go to the Hall Effect sender unit on the distributor. The #4 wire is power coming from the coil and the ignition switch on a Black wire. The #7 terminal is not used. 
If you have +12v on the black lead at the coil, check to see that you have +12V on the black #4 terminal at the ignition control module. If you do, then check to see that terminal #2 is grounded. If both those check out, double check that the wiring between terminals 3, 5 and 6 and the plug on the hall effect sender at the distributor are all still working. 
I have several spares of that ignition control unit, and I never had one go bad in 80k miles of driving my Mk1 VW...


----------



## 276ways (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Gti resto. (where_2)*

you have 7 terminals on the icu terminal 1 is green it goes to the negitive side of the coil, terminal 2 is brown its is the ground so make sure it has continuity with ground !!, terminal 3 is brown/white it goes to the hall effect sensor .Terminal 4 is black it goes to positive side of the coil , terminal 5 is red/black it goes to the hall effect sensor. Terminal 6 is green/white it goes to the hall effect sensor and terminal 7 is not used. on the coil side you have a red/black wire that goes to the negitive side of the coil its circuit c18 of the main harness and black wire which goes to the positive side of the coil its circuit d23 of the main harness .. if you do not have opens or high resistance than you have a failed component hall effect sensor, icu or coil







electrical issues

_Modified by 276ways at 9:30 AM 8-24-2008_


_Modified by 276ways at 9:31 AM 8-24-2008_


----------

